# Salomon boot sizing, not following US to mondo standard?



## Wesley Hunt (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey, for anyone who has experience with salomon boots.

Looking at their website and the sizing chart
https://sizingchart.salomon.com/caus/footwear

It isn't following your typical US size to mondopoint. Customer service said this is correct - US size 7 for them is mondo 24.
The size chart also appears different on mobile devices (7 is 24.5), I let them know that but they maintain size 7 is 24. I don't plan on ordering them online now, but if anyone has come across that they have that kind of off sizing let me know!


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I find so a lot of inconsistency when it comes to Mondo to US size. Frankly speaking, I also hate that the US use different chart for men and women, yes you only need to add one to men's size, but it is unnecessary and right now I am not even sure if the mobile device you are using is telling you the men size or women size (I kind of assume it is the women size because it seems pretty far off from the men's based on most charts I have seen).

According to Evo: https://www.evo.com/guides/snowboard-boot-size-chart-mondo-conversion

24 Mondo -> US Men (6), US Women (7) - I know that K2 follows that too.

According to Nidecker: https://www.nidecker.com/snowboards/support/size-chart.html

24 Mondo -> US Men (6), US Women (7.5)

If I have to say, most snowboard boots I have seen follow the 24cm = 7 US Women / 6 US Men conversion though. Here's Burton as another example:

https://www.burton.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Burton_APAC-Site/en_NZ/Help-Sizecharts


----------



## Wesley Hunt (Feb 11, 2018)

Hmm image is too big to paste here - but the US mens scale starts at 4 on mobile instead of 4.5 which i think is the error. But it doesn't give me confidence that either is correct or the customer service rep isn't just reading the same desktop site . Seeing a boot in person would prob help if it listed the mondopoint though.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Forget about conversions. Just measure your foot in cm/mm and size to mondo. Shoe sizes aren't aligned to mm. The two scales are just put side by side and the margin of error is fairly large.


----------



## Wesley Hunt (Feb 11, 2018)

I agree! But I have to use the size conversion table to map a UK/US/EU size to the mondo table - however the UK/EU size mapping is consistent :smile:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Wesley Hunt said:


> I agree! But I have to use the size conversion table to map a UK/US/EU size to the mondo table - however the UK/EU size mapping is consistent :smile:


So is the gist of the issue that you have a mondo size, but when you go to order it it's listed as a us/uk size and you are questioning which mondo it really maps to?

If so the inside of the boot likely has all size measurements, us/uk/mondo/jp in it. Could call/email the shop and have them pull the boot and look in it.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Well... my second boots were Salomon 24.5cm / 7.5 Women US (and my first boots, also Salomon were 24cm, and going by my earlier post on this forum, 7 Women US / 6 Men US).. which is actually pretty consistent with other boots I've tried, other than the Nidecker I just bought which maps 24.5cm as 8 Women US.

That said, I am not sure if the cm they write in the shoes, and widely used in Japan, is measured the same way. So their own chart doesn't seem to match the boots that I've bought from them.. though it doesn't match the mobile device you use IF it is supposed to be men size.

(In practice, I don't think you can really find men boots starting at 24cm; I know because that is the size of my feet, though after my first boot, I've been going with 24.5cm as 24cm still felt blood constricting tight even after heat moulding)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Wesley Hunt said:


> Hey, for anyone who has experience with salomon boots.
> 
> Looking at their website and the sizing chart
> https://sizingchart.salomon.com/caus/footwear
> ...


Hi Wesley,

Your link is to their general footwear website. Shoe sizes will never be the same as snowboard boot sizes. Much more importantly Salomon puts their Mondopoint size on every boot. That is the only number that you will want to consider. There is no conversion with Mondopoint. The length measurement of your foot is your Mondopoint size. You do not need any conversion chart to use Mondopoint. You only need to measure your foot. I can tell you that Salomon does not even put conversion sizes on their dealer order forms. Only Mondopoint is listed when dealers are ordering. 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


STOKED!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> (In practice, I don't think you can really find men boots starting at 24cm; I know because that is the size of my feet, though after my first boot, I've been going with 24.5cm as 24cm still felt blood constricting tight even after heat moulding)


32 and Deeluxe have men's boots at size 24cm. Maybe not in stock in your shop, but can be ordered.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Salomon apparently put the wrong UK size on their labels for a few years. Then they fixed the labels, but still printed the wrong size on the boxes... As others said, forget conversions & stick with the mondo/JP size; especially for Salomon!


----------



## Wesley Hunt (Feb 11, 2018)

Haha as others have pointed to, my problem being 
1) shops tend to not carry my size (even online shops)
2) ordering online I have to go with the info given to me, most don’t let you order by mondopoint, you have to convert some other size to mondo using the provided tables. 

calling the shop; they said the Salomon Synapse boot is mondo 25.5 for US size 7 (I don’t believe he checked though he seemed to know that’s instantly. But maybe!). 

But thanks for all the help everyone! Really appreciate it. Next attempt is kids or a 6.5thraxis (comfort fit there per TooNice) if I can order it for when I’m in the USA, or maybe try kids haha.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

I was talking with Salomon today. Here is their size guide for snowboard boots/bindings.


----------



## Wesley Hunt (Feb 11, 2018)

XR4Ti said:


> I was talking with Salomon today. Here is there size guide for snowboard boots/bindings.


Thank you!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

XR4Ti said:


> I was talking with Salomon today. Here is their size guide for snowboard boots/bindings.


Hi,

That is not correct. All of our Salomon boots have the typical conversion on them (please see the attached image). I just saw the 2020 Salomon boots yesterday at WWSRA and all models have the typical conversion as well.

STOKED!


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is not correct. All of our Salomon boots have the typical conversion on them (please see the attached image). I just saw the 2020 Salomon boots yesterday at WWSRA and all models have the typical conversion as well.
> 
> STOKED!


Couldn't see an attachment. The size chart I attached is what Salomon gave me. I also called a dealer and had them pull a boot and confirm size on the boot and it matched (in this case, US8.5 = 26.5cm). So it's possible they gave me a bad chart and the dealer didn't really pull a boot and look at it and just said he did, but I would like to see the chart you have.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

XR4Ti said:


> Couldn't see an attachment. The size chart I attached is what Salomon gave me. I also called a dealer and had them pull a boot and confirm size on the boot and it matched (in this case, US8.5 = 26.5cm). So it's possible they gave me a bad chart and the dealer didn't really pull a boot and look at it and just said he did, but I would like to see the chart you have.


Hopefully this will work better.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hopefully this will work better.


? I don't get it. Mens US10=28cm in your picture. And that's what my chart says.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

XR4Ti said:


> ? I don't get it. US10=28cm in your picture. And that's what my chart says.


Whoops! You are correct. I could not read the small text on that image. That (small  chart does look typical except at the very smallest sizes.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, my fault. The forum was saying a 20kB size limit in my attachment so I kept on shrinking it. But then it accepted it at 30kB.

EDIT: OK, fixed it with a larger image. Should be readable now.


----------

